# Camper shell wiring



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Howdy, I recently acquired a used camper shell for my Dodge 1500 that has a 3rd brake light and an interior light and was wondering what's the best way
to splice into the existing wiring. Anyone ever done this before? Thanks.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

If it were me I'd tie into one of the tail lights. Or even the trailer plug.
--Hop


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

You need to tie it to the wiring for the existing center brake lamp. If you tie it to the left or right brake light it will flash when that turn signal is turned on. I would run a seperate hot wire to the interior lamp so you can turn the lamp on with out having to turn on your running lights.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Find a hot 12+ at the fuse holders or even the battery then install a switch in the truck to operate the switch in the camper. Be sure and fuse it at or close to the fuse panel with an inline fuse. Then I would run the distance of the truck and come up thru the brake light and install a switch in the camper.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the help, guys!


----------

